# Users manual Craftsman 315.17491



## packie (Mar 15, 2012)

Looking for an instruction manual for a Craftsman router. (315.17491) Thank you.


----------



## caluttur (Sep 13, 2017)

packie said:


> Looking for an instruction manual for a Craftsman router. (315.17491) Thank you.


I am also looking for the same Owners Manual for my Craftsman Router 150, Model No. 315.17491


----------



## chuckm441 (Jun 3, 2021)

caluttur said:


> I am also looking for the same Owners Manual for my Craftsman Router 150, Model No. 315.17491


For reference, Sears Parts Direct has the manual for version 2 of this router. That is model number 315.174921. It is good for operational instructions. It is NOT good for part numbers because many component parts were changed. You can get it at this link:

315.174921 Manual


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @chuckm441


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

packie said:


> Looking for an instruction manual for a Craftsman router. (315.17491) Thank you.


Welcome to the forum, Packie....


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G'day, chuckm441, and welcome to the forum...


----------

